# speaker box size



## Buck64d (Dec 18, 2012)

I have inwall speakers that I want to put in boxes. I can buy14 pre built 14.5 x 48 x 3.5. I dont plan on mounting them in wall so depth is not an issue. As long as I maintain the internal volume but make them shorter and deeper how will that effect the sound. The mids and tweeter are in a plastic enclosure so I would assume it wouldnt effect them. There is a 8" woofer that is open in the back.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

As long as the internal volume of the new cabinet is the same as the original cabinet there won't be a problem.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

So you are going to put them in boxes and then mount the whole box assembly into the wall flush?

If so, then it should be fine as long as the volume is the same. I would stuff the box with some poly-fill and possibly line it with some of the sound dampening material. That will keep down resonances and simulate a larger cavity (which is usually good for bass response of woofers).

Now if you are putting them in a box, but they will stick out or hang "on wall", then you have to worry about baffle step, which is the loss of bass due to baffle shape. Flush wall speakers don't have that because the baffle is considered infinitely wide. The circuit is not complicated, but rewiring an existing crossover could be daunting, depending on your tools and experience.

Good luck.


----------



## Buck64d (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks. These are conance cinema ultra (drop the first c and add an S for the name, it keeps deleting the real spelling) I downloaded the install manual for the speakers and for regular in wall install with no boxes it says to add a fire block 68"apart id apart. The width and depth would be almost the same but there is a 20" height difference. That would make a sizable difference in box internal volume. What volume should I go with.

Box volume they sell would be appx 1620 cu in. They built theres out of 1/2 mdf so im subtracting 1 in to each dimension to figure internal volume.

Inwall install no box would be 3451 cu in.

Just so I make sure I get this correct before I cut the wood tommorow if I go with something for example 7 inches deep but adjust the height and maintain the width im good to go.


----------



## Buck64d (Dec 18, 2012)

I would like to put them in columns in the room and on stands behind screen wall. So I guess yes they would be mounted out side of the wall, converting them to a more traditional speaker box. Ill take pictures and post to show what I am working with.


----------



## Buck64d (Dec 18, 2012)

Picture of the enclosed tweeter mid case. Front and back of speakers. I want to remove the speakers off the frames and mount them directly to the speaker box faces.


----------



## Buck64d (Dec 18, 2012)

What would I need to do to compensate for baffle step?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Here's a simple calculator. There's also an article linked on that page that explains baffle step in a bit more detail.

http://diyaudioprojects.com/Technical/Baffle-Step-Correction-Circuit-Calculator/

Basically just an inductor and resistor in parallel (to each other) in series with the speaker. Not a difficult circuit, but some trial and error may be necessary to get it just right.


----------

